# Head and ear pressure, dizziness, detached and unreality



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

Since the past couple of days I fear my symptoms are coming back. After having a migraine last night I feel a tight feeling in my jaws, head and face pressure and pressure in my ears alongside a spaced out drunk/dizzy feeling but without the happy high feelings. I am also feeling detached and DPDR. It is a scary feeling and I feel the weird feeling one feels when on a moving elevator. Are the head and ear pressure and tight, heavy stiff jaw symptoms typical symptoms of DPDR?


----------



## Photogenic_Potato (Mar 16, 2016)

Keep in mind, that everyone's symptoms will differ, there are sort of similar symptoms that we all get but other than that, most things that happen to you might not happen to me or someone else as frequently or often. Alot of the time, its your body reacting to the way you feel and there are other smaller problems that arise out of no where and sense you have no choice but to focus on the dp/dr, you automatically associate anything that happens (thats deemed unusual by your standards) a problem cause by the dp.

Personally: I can relate to the drunk, spaced out feeling most of the time. Feels like ive got a hangover without the headache if that makes sense. Theres always a loud ringing in my ears when in a quiet room, and at least two times within the year, i have lost hearing for a couple minutes in one ear randomly.

it all gets better.


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

Artmuzz said:


> Since the past couple of days I fear my symptoms are coming back. After having a migraine last night I feel a tight feeling in my jaws, head and face pressure and pressure in my ears alongside a spaced out drunk/dizzy feeling but without the happy high feelings. I am also feeling detached and DPDR. It is a scary feeling and I feel the weird feeling one feels when on a moving elevator. Are the head and ear pressure and tight, heavy stiff jaw symptoms typical symptoms of DPDR?


They can be. Those symptoms can also be from stress, anxiety or even a silent migraine.


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

Yeah, I think that weird tight pressure feeling in my head, jaws and ears are symptoms of a silent migraine as I was diagnosed with migraine after getting the scary visual aura symptoms. I think my silent migraines are caused by anxiety, stress and muscle tension.


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

Artmuzz said:


> Yeah, I think that weird tight pressure feeling in my head, jaws and ears are symptoms of a silent migraine as I was diagnosed with migraine after getting the scary visual aura symptoms. I think my silent migraines are caused by anxiety, stress and muscle tension.


I have migraines and silent migraines, too. My stress level can definitely effect how frequently I have them and how bad they are when I do. I can tell I'm about to get one because I willvfeel like I'm wearing a too tight headband (pressure and tightness ear to ear across the top of my head) and really bad sinus congestion with pressure across my face that feels like I have a sleeping mask made out of weights pushing against my face/sinus area.


----------

